# Have questions concerning superdmz 3.0.



## bdwvd (Jan 1, 2014)

Real amateur to the prohomone scene. Looking for advice besides taking milk thistle on cycle and pct after. Heard pct is very important....reversitic v2....clean xtreme....intimidate...erase pro....craze.. all new to me. Want to do this right. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 1, 2014)

check out the ironmag sponsor section. a few people are logging it, you can look at how they're running it, and with what


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks tl0311. Don't know way around this yet. Everywhere I search for info I get a100 different answeres and 100 different pct's to use. Is there an all in one pct out there? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 2, 2014)

yes and know, everyone has there go to products. Some people like clomid, some people like nova. to be honest I haven't really looked into the new version, is it good? its IML so of course. What Id do is Id check S2h log http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ironmaglabs/192064-s2h-superdmz-3-0-log.html. Im sure if you ask what hes got lined up for pct he'd tell you. dude knows his stuff.
also check swf http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ironmaglabs/192257-super-dmz-3-0-journal-sfw.html
PM a IML rep to they know it better than I
as far as on cycle, my go to products are Competitive Edge labs cycle assist, Antaeus labs Aegis, and an anti E. preload cycle assist and aegis two weeks ahead of cycle. 
I can't say much about IML on cycle products as I've never used them. they're probably good to go though. I actually really don't like PH's they're more complicated imo. and your taking pills upon pills.


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 2, 2014)

oh ya, if this is your first PH run, you might want to consider a single compound


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

What do u mean by single compound. Thanks for the info

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 2, 2014)

super dmz 3.0 is three compounds bud.


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh I see. Was going to take it slow.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## jadean (Jan 2, 2014)

Also look into serms, clomid nolva torem.


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

What would you suggest? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdy_fella (Jan 18, 2014)

If you are new to prohormones I would start with epistane. Hdrol doesn't do much that a good otc test booster can do. Superdrol works good but is crazy liver toxic and I would suggest other steroid compounds before superdrol if you are inexperienced. Three weeks of epistane at 40mg/day-40mg/day-30mg/day (week1-week2-week3) will give noticeable results while still not freaking you out from the anabolic world. I highly suggest getting Liver Care (also called Liv52) from Himalaya and taking that everyday as well. Don't take tyenol or drink alcohol (these are 2 common substances that are toxic to the liver). As for PCT, I don't think you will need nolvadex but it wouldn't hurt. I would just take a lot of D Aspartic Acid. Clomid gives me depression.

And from personal experience....be cautious. Your liver is serious. When I started out I thought I was invincible. I would take 45mg of superdrol a day for a month and a half, and had 2 beers one night. Then my liver shutdown which made me have like zero immune system, and I wound up having herpes in my esophagus (sounds gay but is common in the HIV world, and made me think I had HIV...not a fun feeling). If you have ever had chicken pox, this can also happen to you. And I couldn't eat or drink for 12 days. I had to be hydrated through an IV. Worst feeling ever.

Moral of the story: orals and PH are toxic to the liver and need to keep in mind. But 3 weeks of epistane won't be any problem at all.


----------



## gracian1601 (Jan 18, 2014)

bdwvd said:


> Real amateur to the prohomone scene. Looking for advice besides taking milk thistle on cycle and pct after. Heard pct is very important....reversitic v2....clean xtreme....intimidate...erase pro....craze.. all new to me. Want to do this right. Any advice is appreciated.



Some people swear by them, but I don't run supports (I do keep taurine on hand though).  

Today actually makes 20 days on sdmz 3.0 for me, and sides have been virtually non-existent @ 2 caps per day.  Just make sure to stay EXTRA hydrated and you'll be fine.  For pct just pick a serm (I like tamoxifen citrate).


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 20, 2014)

> _reversitic v2....clean xtreme....intimidate...erase pro....craze.. all new to me. _


_

You don't need all that bullshit.  Keep it simple, food, lots of water (let thirst dictate but I usually drink around a gallon and a half daily on orals) a SERM for PCT, and if you want, an all-in-one cycle support, something like Iron Mag Labs Advanced Cycle Support would be plenty, tho some guys choose not to run it.  For me it's cheap enough to where instead of buying all that other dumb shit listed in the quoteI invest in a bottle of cycle support...  not sure if it helps much, since last bloodwork still showed cholesterol in the shitter after orals (they recover upon stopping) but I feel it helps a little.  To each his own I guess_


----------

